# Costume ideas that use coveralls??



## ryder_grayson (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm recently bought a pair of military olive Drab pilot's coveralls for $0.25. I'm looking to use them in my costume this year but I don't know what to make my costume. I don't want to do anything cheesy or done a lot. I need some ideas. Thanks


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

I mean, the first instinct is the ever classic Top Gun, but there's always so many bros out there rocking the Maverick/Goose/Iceman combo, so if you really want to be unusual, I don't think that's the way to go.

You could be a Viper pilot or Chief Tyrol from Battlestar Galactica if you want a sci-fi twist and think anyone would get the reference.

I don't entirely remember what the marines in ALIEN / ALIENS wore, but that (with a chestburster) immediately came to mind too. 


If you're a girl (can't entirely tell from the username, sorry), that's the perfect start for a Kaylee from Firefly costume. 


I can't think of a lot of options really for coveralls that aren't on the obvious military movie/tv type, like Top Gun, MASH, etc., or going the zombification route. Hm.


----------



## ryder_grayson (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah I'm a guy haha I was thinking about Jason or Michael Myers but those are all really done a lot too


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

You know, it's pretty common to see online, but I've never actually seen the Green Army men/man costume in person in my neck of the woods. If you don't mind completely trashing the $0.25 jumpsuit by painting it bright green, you could totally use it as a basis for an Army Man plastic toy costume. It probably depends on your neck of the woods for how overplayed this might be though. 

Here's a link for references--

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=army men costume&rs=ac&len=8


----------



## ryder_grayson (Aug 11, 2014)

Okay thanks


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Maybe wreck a football helmet into a crashed pilot's helmet? Play it totally crazed, too long eating mice and worms, looking at others as possible food?
Have a backpack made into a parachute. Maybe a ridiculously small parachute sticking up-right from the back pack?
Make your own rank bars from mice tails.
I know, I'm off on a tangent! That's just me......


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

How about the stalker from the movie "My Bloody Valentine"?


----------



## ryder_grayson (Aug 11, 2014)

Hmm the my bloody valentine is interesting and definitely not overdone, I might look into that


----------

